# Why VaMoots over Madone SL 5.2



## abscar

I'm a 220+ mountain biker tired of waiting for the Madone I ordered to come in. I like the VaMoots but am concerned about its stiffness and whether this should be a factor to a newbie roadie who is going to use the bike for fitness and hopefully occasional races. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## harvey

*Go for the Vamoots*

I'm a 165 lb mountain biker [mostly] and I'm waiting for the Vamoots I ordered to arrive next week. My MTB is Ti, so that's one reason I wanted a Ti road bike. Looked at Litespeeds - they were OK. Got a terrific deal on a Moots so went for it. I also wanted comfort and this is another reason I chose Ti. My impression is that the Madone is pretty stiif -- if you want a bike mostly for fitness, is this the right one?


----------



## Utah CragHopper

I do a lot of climbing on my vamoots and have never had a problem with BB flex, but I weigh a lot less than you do.

Your best bet would be to go to moots.com and post the question to their discussion forums. Get some feedback from people about your weight.


----------



## Jorge

abscar said:


> I'm a 220+ mountain biker tired of waiting for the Madone I ordered to come in. I like the VaMoots but am concerned about its stiffness and whether this should be a factor to a newbie roadie who is going to use the bike for fitness and hopefully occasional races. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


I assume that you'll be having the VaMoots made for you. If so, then you can tell the Moots folks exactly the ride characteristics that you want, and they will choose the tubing accordingly. So, if you want it stiff, then you can have it stiff.

I just went through the same thing with an Indy Fab Ti Crown Jewel that I found in the RBR classifieds. I'm a big guy (6'2", 220 lbs), and I was concerned that the frame would be too flexy. I got the serial number from the seller and called Indy Fab. They told me which tubes they used and how the frame had been made to minimize lateral flex. The geometry was perfect for me, so I went for it.

The bike is an absolute dream. Rides like a hovercraft. And no discernible flex at all, even when I stand and climb around the hills of Western Pennsylvania. It may help somewhat that I have a FSA MegaExo crank on it, but still, at my size, I am blown away by the combination of comfort and stiffness. Great for long days in the sadlle.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tthiel

Personally I think most carbon frames ride like a board and that's especially true of Trek carbon. I also don't like their geometry. Just always seems a bit off for me. I'm 275 lbs and 6'3" and the VaMoots is the best riding frame I have ever owned in 30+ years of high end road bikes. Ti rides much better than carbon in my opinion. It has the lively, twangy feel of a really good steel frame but is lighter, absorbs shock better, and is much more durable. The VaMoots has dead on geometry for me and has a classic look to it that will never grow old.


----------



## asheats

I am 6'1" and 220. My Vamoots (not even and SL) is stiff enough that it just isnt an issue. Moreover, it is really plush riding. I wouldn'd hesitate to recommend.


----------



## tigoat

abscar said:


> I'm a 220+ mountain biker tired of waiting for the Madone I ordered to come in. I like the VaMoots but am concerned about its stiffness and whether this should be a factor to a newbie roadie who is going to use the bike for fitness and hopefully occasional races. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


Unless you are a heavy weight pro sprinter, I think you will be hard pressed to flex the drivetrain much on a Moots road frame. Moots uses 7/8 diameter chain stays and this coupled with at least a 1.5" diameter down tube and top tube, it shoud be an amazing stiff frame for most weekend warriors. Since you are a heavy rider, make sure the components on bike including wheels, fork, bars, stem, seatpost, etc. are beefier enough for the ride, as sometimes some flex from components can be precieved as frame flex. 

By the way, I own a custom Moots and also a Trek 5200 with the 5200 mainly used as a spare bike nowadays because I just cannot get enough ride out of my Moots.


----------



## darwinosx

I'm 6' 3" and 250 lbs. No problems on my VaMoots. I wouldn't look twice at a Madone or anything else Trek makes. Mass produced cookie cutter bikes aren't my thing. Nor is carbon in general.


----------



## jhamlin38

If you're even considering the Ti, vs, Madone, I'd compare the Specialized Tarmac, Giant TCR and a Supersix. I liked the ride of the Tarmac alot more than a Madone, and think the value of specialized and/or giant is better than Trek. 
I'd just about kill for a Moots. My next build, which will last me five years, will most likely be a Moots.


----------



## sbsbiker

What you should be concerned about is breaking the Trek and not being able to enjoy it for the rest of your life, not a problem with a bike made out of metal. You will not be disappointed with the Moots, unless you don't get one.

Did you read the post from Nor-cal about his new RSL, he says it easily outdoes the Madone, in ride quality and lightness.


----------

